

Show HN: Shirt URL – redirect your T-shirt to new content every day - cagriaksay
https://shirturl.com/

======
aaronpk
Consider using only the character set in NewBase60 to ensure all your URLs are
print-safe and unambiguous. If you follow the NewBase60 algorithm it has
built-in error correction (e.g. O is considered the same as 0)

Character set: [0-9A-HJ-NP-Z_a-km-z]

More background: [http://ttk.me/w/NewBase60](http://ttk.me/w/NewBase60)

~~~
cagriaksay
I didn't know about NewBase60, so we only allow lowercase and numeric
characters, and we picked a font where 0 is distinctly different. NewBase60
looks like a much better alternative, I'll look into it. Thanks :)

------
humanarity
I like that so much. Thanks, for bridging the gap between the online and the
tangible. Feedback: find a way to market it really well, because it would be
cool to see lots of people walking around with these. Also, maybe consider
"couples shirts" as sometimes couples like to wear shirts that reference each
other, a la the classic (?) "I'm with stupid" :) Conferences could be another
big win for you -- bulk orders, and maybe you could "include" shirt urls atop
another suppliers merch so everyone can be "URLing" their wares on their backs
for all to look up. It would be cool to have a "shirt url" spotted-at
Instagram feed, like, "post some pics of where you wearing your shirt url, <x>
one gets free special edition shirt." x in superlative of your choice :) The
name is really good. This whole thing made me smile so I'd say you're
definitely onto something if you can make people feel good.

~~~
cagriaksay
Wow, thanks for this :) This is exactly what we thought when we came up with
the idea. These are great suggestions. We thought about the benefits at
conferences but never thought of couple shirts or shirts referencing other
shirts. There’s definitely room for creativity in this area. Thanks again!

------
coderdude
You might consider adding an option to display a QR code on the shirt instead
of a URL. It would be really cool if you could also provide the ability to
embed a logo/icon into the QR code (a la [http://hackaday.com/2011/08/11/how-
to-put-your-logo-in-a-qr-...](http://hackaday.com/2011/08/11/how-to-put-your-
logo-in-a-qr-code/)). Would be good for companies.

I was a little disappointed that it isn't possible to order shirturl.com/1337
(minimum 5 characters).

The 'Home' link in the footer is a 404
([https://shirturl.com/home](https://shirturl.com/home)).

I think you should add a privacy policy.

That said, good luck!

~~~
cagriaksay
Thanks for taking the time. Logo in a QR code looks really cool. We decided to
leave shorter codes for later but when we do open them, I'll reserve 1337 for
you :) I’ll fix the home link right away and add a privacy policy. Thanks
again!

------
chatmasta
Wow very cool idea.

As others have mentioned QR code would be cool but maybe hard to accomplish
with wrinkles in shirts, etc. If you can get it to work, a companion app would
be cool. See someone wearing the shirt, scan the code, see the message. Of
course with augmented reality it would be even cooler!

~~~
cagriaksay
Thank you! We were hesitant to use QR codes because there is so much friction
with its usage. But I love the augmented reality idea, using T-shirts would be
a feasible way to make AR interactions work.

------
js4
Cute idea. I like it.

Dress up your page a bit and drop it on product hunt. Im sure people will love
it on there.

~~~
cagriaksay
Thank you. I'm on it :)

------
cagriaksay
This is a side project where we are trying a new concept and I would love some
feedback. If you want to try it, use discount code 'HACKERNEWS'.

------
brackcurly
I don't think QR-codes wouldn't be an improvement at all. They are ugly and
akward. Instead consider printing the URL on the back as well.

~~~
cagriaksay
I agree with you about the QR codes. We currently support printing on the
back, but not on both sides.

------
vinod_s19
The concept is nice. People at Product Hunt tend to appreciate these kind of
things well. Hope you are on track with posting on PH as well.

~~~
cagriaksay
Thanks! I'll post on PH this week.

------
drvortex
You need to printing QR codes for that, not just the plain text URL.

